# Hey



## ryang1113 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey guys.
My names Ryan.. I am a high school student starting my second year as the schools LD.

Glad to be here... found great advice so far..


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome Ryan! Great to have you here. Be sure to check out the Wiki and use the search function. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------

